# Vapecon - Won or bought or freebies



## antonherbst

Random give away prize i got from Juiceman and Ecigssa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Buys i made

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Koosroos

Feels terrible to know i missed Vapecon

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

I will not open this thread again.................I will not open this thread again...............I will not open this thread again......[runs and cries]

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## daniel craig

antonherbst said:


> Random give away prize i got from Juiceman and Ecigssa
> 
> View attachment 143220


That's an awesome win!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Bought amongst other things.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> View attachment 143429
> 
> Bought amongst other things.


That is an awesome haul of vape goodies. Specially the Majestic vapor range of juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

antonherbst said:


> That is an awesome haul of vape goodies. Specially the Majestic vapor range of juices


Thanks bud! And yes man, Majestic vapor was where I blew the last of my spending haha!! Made sure to get me one of each of this damn amazing range of juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BATMAN

A mixture of things that I've bought and won...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

BATMAN said:


> A mixture of things that I've bought and won...



Damn I want that Cap , where you get it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Daniel said:


> Damn I want that Cap , where you get it ?


From Fcukin Flavour bro.
They had it on display,lucky A friend of mine knew them because they didn't want to let go of it initially


----------



## Modyrts

Although it wasnt Vapecon @Sir Vape had SirCon here in Durban for the locals where i picked these and a whole bunch of juice up:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

BATMAN said:


> From Fcukin Flavour bro.
> They had it on display,lucky A friend of mine knew them because they didn't want to let go of it initially



Dengit .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

I just want to say thank you once again to the Ecigssa team for organizing this epic event! I can finally post some pics of what I bought and the epic giveaways Ive won.

First up from Vapour Mountain, thanks so much @Oupa , this is one epic prize! Plus meeting some of the crew on Saturday was lovely really a nice bunch of people! I would have ordered all of them Red Pill but the wife was sick on Saturday so I let her pick as long as I can at least have one bottle for myself!



I also won an Epic prize from the guys at @Vape Republic , and was also a great pleasure meeting them. What a great bunch of people at the stand! I cant wait to try these epic juices they smell amazing!!



Further more here is a bit of stuff I got myself and my wife as well as some friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ZeeHarris

Vapecon was awesome wish it could be every weekend. Won bought and some freebies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak

I've got a whole load of long overdue vape mail backlog so my apologies for reviving this thread from the grave...

*Vapecon 2018 Saturday loot*






*Vapecon 2018 Sunday loot*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, what a haul @takatatak !
Was that 2018 or 2019?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

takatatak said:


> I've got a whole load of long overdue vape mail backlog so my apologies for reviving this thread from the grave...



Are you secretly staring a vape shop? With everything that you have posted here and in the Vapemail thread, you certainly can 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## takatatak

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Are you secretly staring a vape shop? With everything that you have posted here and in the Vapemail thread, you certainly can
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah... One would think that much!! I am planning on launching an e-liquid brand soon but you never know... Maybe there will be a vape shop down the line too


----------



## takatatak

Silver said:


> Wow, what a haul @takatatak !
> Was that 2018 or 2019?


This was 2018 @Silver - My first dual battery mod etc. I bought setups for my mom, my brother, 2 friends and myself that time around. It was my first VapeCon and it was DOUBLE MEGA EPIC!! 
This was my haul from VC2019


----------

